# ***And Here You Have It*** 8 Fighters Walk In....1 Champion Walks Out



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

_*Here is your STRIKEFORCE HW GRAND PRIX.... *_


















*Discuss....*


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Barnett get his license back? I am not aware that he did.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Starting the year with a Bang good job SF


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

1st round I'm taking...


Fedor
Overeem
Kharitonov
and Rogers with the upset.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fedor
Overeem
Arlovski
Barnett (if he actually gets licensed)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor
Overeem
Arlovski
Barnett if he's in shape and ready to go.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Can we add poll, please?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

omg... more excited over this than anything the ufc has put out in recent times.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am taking
Overeem
Fedor
Arlovski
Barnett


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

xeberus said:


> omg... more excited over this than anything the ufc has put out in recent times.


Exactly this & awesome move.

Can't wait to see this & how it turns out.

Fedor
Overeem
Kharitonov
Barnett (if he actually gets licensed & ring rust isn't a visible factor)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Any alternates? I mean Barnett has no license and any one two or even three of these guys could get hurt and pull out, hopefully not just saying.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

xeberus said:


> omg... more excited over this than anything the ufc has put out in recent times.



Agreed , unless on one card Anderson Vs GSP and Cain vs Junior then id say tie.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Fedor
Overeem
Kharitonov
Barnett

Assuming the second round matches the first rounders who fought on the same show:

Fedor over Kharitonov
Overeem over Barnett

Overeem over Fedor

Just my guesses, could be wrong. I wouldn't be shocked if I were wrong about any of the fights, except Fedor-Silva.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Will be tuning into these for sure


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm predicting Fedor and Overeem to win and Fedor suddenly needing to renegotiate again and Barnett to win but get popped for 18 illegal substances and banned from the sport for life in the US.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is GREAT!

I want to pick the entire left column but karatop looked terrible new years.

I hope it's true for Josh, he's running out of chances and I think he's a great fighter.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think we will finally get Fedor and The Reem in the cage....unless M1 pulls some bullshit


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The amount of talent in this tournament is unreal..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> This is GREAT!
> 
> I want to pick the entire left column but karatop looked terrible new years.
> 
> I hope it's true for Josh, he's running out of chances and I think he's a great fighter.


Dana has a hard on for him and knowing dana he might have pulled strings to keep him out of MMA.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

WAR FEDOR & Sergei !


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't been this excited for MMA in a LONG time. This shit got me pumped.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Was i the only one that thought this tournament was going to all go down on one evening?

Im still excited but man, i was mega excited when i thought it was all on one night.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Was i the only one that thought this tournament was going to all go down on one evening?
> 
> Im still excited but man, i was mega excited when i thought it was all on one night.


That's what I am wondering, I mean if it will spread over the whole year it will lose magic for me.

I hope this will be done in short period of time, or at least 2 fights every card.


I also think this will determine if not number 1 HW, but at least number two current HW out there now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Was i the only one that thought this tournament was going to all go down on one evening?
> 
> Im still excited but man, i was mega excited when i thought it was all on one night.


Haha your crazy lol^^

Also, that wouldn't really tell us who the best fighter would be at all Mc.

I gotta go with 

Reem
Fedor > Reem

..................Winner = Overeem :thumb02:

AA
Barnett > Barnett


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So no one has an answer about Barnett's license? I don't get it.

Hopefully no one gets injured.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha your crazy lol^^
> 
> Also, that wouldn't really tell us who the best fighter would be at all Mc.
> 
> ...


lol K1 do it!

Imagine how exciting that would be though, all in one night. I know it probably wouldn't tell us who the true beat HW is, due to injuries and what not, but it would probably make for the most exciting MMA event ever.

And yea, i hope it is done over a relatively short period of time otherwise it will definitely lose its appeal.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah man this is seriously dope. 

1 question that may have been raised already but kinda sucks that Werdum won't get his title shot after beating Fedor, unless their match is for the title?

That doesn't really take away from thr fact we have a extremely stacked HW GP to look forward to.

Reem vs. Fedor in the final will be ******* huge.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

is that pic right? are fendor/silva reem/wurdoom all on the same side ? im not been funny but thats abit lopsided no ? its gonna be one of the best vs a can from the other side :confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> *lol K1 do it!*
> 
> Imagine how exciting that would be though, all in one night. I know it probably wouldn't tell us who the true beat HW is, due to injuries and what not, but it would probably make for the most exciting MMA event ever.
> 
> And yea, i hope it is done over a relatively short period of time otherwise it will definitely lose its appeal.


Right, and thats really bad!

I mean we saw a title fight with a guy who already wasn't able to compete anymore. Also Saki would probably have beaten the Reem, if this tournament would go over a couple of weeks at least.

I am really not a Fan at all about 1 evening Tournaments. Way too much luck involved and unmeanigful fights and Champions.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toroian said:


> is that pic right? are fendor/silva reem/wurdoom all on the same side ? im not been funny but thats abit lopsided no ? its gonna be one of the best vs a can from the other side :confused02:


Are you serious? Antonio Bigfoot Silva is no can.
and Werdum/Reem how can they be on the same side...

There isn't a matchup in this tourney that's a gimme.

Wait a minute... "same side" how exactly do you think this tournament is formatted?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Are you serious? Antonio Bigfoot Silva is no can.
> and Werdum/Reem how can they be on the same side...
> 
> There isn't a matchup in this tourney that's a gimme.
> ...


I think he was assuming this pic Rusko posted was the bracket:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

According to Wiki, Fedor/Silva and AA/ Kharitonov fights are on the same card. Then less tthan a month later the other 2 matches are scheduled along with the Hendo/Feijao fight.

Hope this is correct. Nice cards, nice snappy pace.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Are you serious? Antonio Bigfoot Silva is no can.
> and Werdum/Reem how can they be on the same side...
> 
> There isn't a matchup in this tourney that's a gimme.
> ...


The way that pic looks is that Fedor/Silva will meet the winner of Reem/Werdum, taking away a big name final.

Thats how I interpreted his comment.

Your right there is no gimme, but those two matches should be put on opposite sides of the draw. Thats if that image is correct and the official format.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it not funny how everyone says the UFC isn't doing anything close to this?

Imo, a tournament with Cain, JDS, Brock, Carwin, Mir, Nog, Schaub, and Roy would be just as entertaining, the UFC just doesn't do these kind of things because they don't have to.

Strikeforce does have a nice thing here though, sadly they'll probably show all the fights on Showtime so I won't get to see them, very interesting second round match up between Fedor/Reem or the Rematch between Fedor/Werdum. I've got Overeem beating Rogers in the finals.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know for half this tournament its really the last chance they may get to prove they still have something left. For Arlosvki it is definitely his last chance,same for Kharinitov, Rogers despite being young is down two in a row and barely picked up his last win against a D level opponent and then we have Barnett who hasn't fought a elite level HW in years. Its been 2 1/2 years since he fought a legit HW in Monson and 4 since he fought an elite HW (Nog). After killing Affliction the steroid scandals and the licensing trouble this could be his last hurrah. I do like how they structured the brackets to with all these guys on the same side.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> I've got Overeem beating Rogers in the finals.


I really hope not. Rogers has already been destroyed by Overeem and just fought to a dec. with a guy that doesn't even have a .500 record. I hope someone can knock off Rogers. He is the least skilled fighter in this thing. But his power gives him an advantage over a few guys.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Overeem VS Kharitonov in the Finals.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You know for half this tournament its really the last chance they may get to prove they still have something left. For Arlosvki it is definitely his last chance,same for Kharinitov, Rogers despite being young is down two in a row and barely picked up his last win against a D level opponent and then we have Barnett who hasn't fought a elite level HW in years. Its been 2 1/2 years since he fought a legit HW in Monson and 4 since he fought an elite HW (Nog). After killing Affliction the steroid scandals and the licensing trouble this could be his last hurrah.


Yea, Barnett is really the wildcard here. I still don't understand how they can be confident to have him fight in March with no license? Perhaps he is close to getting one? I never trusted Barnett and in current time his skills have to be questioned too. Hard to judge what he will bring exactly. Ton of ???


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Overeem VS Kharitonov in the Finals.


Yes!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Overeem VS Kharitonov in the Finals.


Rival how much you wanna wager that Kharitonov doesn't even sniff the finals? Honestly he is possibly the worst fighter in the tournament, probably even worst than Rogers.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Overeem VS Kharitonov in the Finals.


OK, this post made me go back and watch karotop at dream again. 

My 1st impression was right. he looked slow flat footed and out of shape against an 8-6 lhw japanese scrub. I think they want arlovsky to advance.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This bracket is horrible. They set it up so the finals isn't interesting in anyway.

Unless AA somehow makes it and its a Reem vs AA Final, that would be VERY interesting.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Rival how much you wanna wager that Kharitonov doesn't even sniff the finals? Honestly he is possibly the worst fighter in the tournament, probably even worst than Rogers.


im with Rival if the tour stays the way it is Kharitonov will get to the final xD

Oh and yes i ment it in the way Gyser said it no fake or easy fights just i think the biggest names should be spilt on each side


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> OK, this post made me go back and watch karotop at dream again.
> 
> My 1st impression was right. he looked slow flat footed and out of shape against an 8-6 lhw japanese scrub. I think they want arlovsky to advance.


I know I don't know what people see in him. This reminds me of before he fought Monson and everyone was telling me how I was basically mentally incompetent for saying Monson was gonna run through him.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fedor vs Barnett in the final. Heard it here first.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> My 1st impression was right. he looked slow flat footed and out of shape against an 8-6 lhw japanese scrub. I think they want arlovsky to advance.


Yea made me wonder why they matched up perhaps the 2 biggest long shots in the 1st round? Rogers is less skilled, but he has a win over AA. 

The whole thing isn't seeded anywhere correctly. But I am happy to see the Overeem/Werdum fight. And if I get to see that winner vs. Fedor I will be happy.

I just don't want Fedor to escape this thing without facing Werdum/Overeem...more importantly Overeem. Unless of course if he loses to Silva off the bat....but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toroian said:


> im with Rival if the tour stays the way it is Kharitonov will get to the final xD


 The 3rd rate Russian isn't making it past the first round.


> Oh and yes i ment it in the way Gyser said it no fake or easy fights just i think the biggest names should be spilt on each side


 The way it is makes the most sense it guarantees them at least 4 big fights. Fedor/Bigfoot, Overeem/Werdum and the winners and then it also creates a star (reestablish one)on the other side of the brackets to pit against the winner.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The way it is makes the most sense it guarantees them at least 4 big fights. Fedor/Bigfoot, Overeem/Werdum and the winners and then it also creates a star (reestablish one)on the other side of the brackets to pit against the winner.


This. Makes much more sense for SF to do it this way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its the first intelligent move they have made towards building stars instead of living off past accomplishments.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The 3rd rate Russian isn't making it past the first round.
> 
> The way it is makes the most sense it guarantees them at least 4 big fights. Fedor/Bigfoot, Overeem/Werdum and the winners and then it also creates a star (reestablish one)on the other side of the brackets to pit against the winner.


Even if AA were to make it to the final...I don't see how he is reestablished? He would be 2-3 in his last 5, and say he loses in the final...he's still 2-4 in his last 6. 

I think they are making a mistake with the way the bracket is. At least they are trying to get Fedor and Overeem in the same cage.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The 3rd rate Russian isn't making it past the first round.
> 
> The way it is makes the most sense it guarantees them at least 4 big fights. Fedor/Bigfoot, Overeem/Werdum and the winners and then it also creates a star (reestablish one)on the other side of the brackets to pit against the winner.


Ah but strikeforce could get 5 big fights! fedor vs silva(1) barnet vs rodgers then fedor vs barnet(2) reem vs werdum(3)arkivski vs kharitonov then reem vs kharitonov(4) finally fedor vs reem(5)

guess its just a matter of opinion xD


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It gives Arlovski two big wins and makes him a hell of a lot more credible than he is now. Especially if he picks up a win over Rogers along the way because then the first time becomes a fluke. IF you think about it Arlovski beating Khatinov and then Rogers on way to a rematch with Fedor would be a big fight as they can market it as him being on a mission for revenge.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It gives Arlovski two big wins and makes him a hell of a lot more credible than he is now. Especially if he picks up a win over Rogers along the way because then the first time becomes a fluke. IF you think about it Arlovski beating Khatinov and then Rogers on way to a rematch with Fedor would be a big fight as they can market it as him being on a mission for revenge.


Putting on a HW tournament I don't think SF can lose, but if that actually happened it would be the best possible outcome for them.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It gives Arlovski two big wins and makes him a hell of a lot more credible than he is now. Especially if he picks up a win over Rogers along the way because then the first time becomes a fluke. IF you think about it Arlovski beating Khatinov and then Rogers on way to a rematch with Fedor would be a big fight as they can market it as him being on a mission for revenge.


but your assuming Arlovski dont get KOed by Khatinov which will happen on the first punch


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toroian said:


> Ah but strikeforce could get 5 big fights! fedor vs silva(1) barnet vs rodgers then fedor vs barnet(2)


(if Rogers wins then its Fedor/Rogers 2 which is nto interesting, even Fedor/Barnett is not that big a fight anymore)


> reem vs werdum(3)arkivski vs kharitonov then reem vs kharitonov(4)


(nobody is gonna care about Kharitonov vs anybody)


> finally fedor vs reem(5)
> 
> guess its just a matter of opinion xD



You planning to book fights like this is WWE. There are not guarantees in this sport.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This Arlovski glass chin thing is a myth IMO


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toroian said:


> but your assuming Arlovski dont get KOed by Khatinov which will happen on the first punch


Plus seems hard to market Khatinov. I think they should have split him and AA up somehow. Other than that not bad. Liek I said I will be be happy to see Overeem, Fedor, and Werdum face eachother. Overeem/Werdum already going down in the 1st round. I'm more excited to see SF actually put on fights I want to see, more than I am the actual outcome of the event.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, this will be really entertaining. So glad SF managed to make this happen, I honestly didn't think they would be able to.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> (if Rogers wins then its Fedor/Rogers 2 which is nto interesting, even Fedor/Barnett is not that big a fight anymore) (nobody is gonna care about Kharitonov vs anybody)
> 
> 
> You planning to book fights like this is WWE. There are not guarantees in this sport.


you have the whole kharitonov rematch as reems last loss but anyways its gonna be a great tour! and i cant wait


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Drogo said:


> Wow, this will be really entertaining. So glad SF managed to make this happen, I honestly didn't think they would be able to.


Still plenty of ???

Barnett needs a license.

Overeem needs a contract.

No can get hurt in training/tough battle.

And never underestimate M-1s craziness.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You planning to book fights like this is WWE. There are not guarantees in this sport.


Indeed. Strikeforce have learnt that the hard way. Check Jake Shields being buried in the build up to the Dan Henderson fight for example.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If this the match ups and the brackets then it looks to me like an easy road to the finals for josh barnet where he will face the winner of fedor/silva.

there. never jinxed 3 fighters in one post before.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think the brackets are excellent guys! 

As soon as we can actually see Overeem vs. Fedor the better it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Imagine Overeem destroying everyone in the tournament. Next day, we'll see a photo of him sitting next to very excited Dana White with the paper in his hand, "We signed him!" Just like Shields who took away significant part of Henderson's hype and left the organization... But either way, when all this ends, what's going to happen next? The winner won't have anyone elite to fight against in SF. To occupy #1 spot in rankings you need to defeat the UFC champion.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's if Fedor and M-1 don't decide after the Silva fight that he needs to re-negotiate his contract again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Overeem
Fedor
Kharitonov
Barnett (if he actually fights).

And Overeem takes the whole thing!

He will most likely KO Werdum. I don't see him stupid enough to do what Fedor did. He has superior striking and kick-boxing and will pick Werdum apart. When time is right he will get the clinch and use "the Uberknee" to cause more damage. He will probably send Werdum down and finnish him with GnP.

Fedor will come out swinging against SIlva, like he did against Sylvia. But he must not underestimate Silva. If Silva somehow ends on top of Fedor i think he could hurt him big time. He is a huge guy and he is not like Man Choi. He actually has good skills. 

Kharitonov - Arlovski will be interesting. Kharitonov will stalk Arlovski trying to tag that glass chin. Arlovski better use quick combinations and not attempt to stand and trade with Kharitonov. If Kharitonov is smart he will take it to the ground where he is better than Arlovski.

Barnett (if he fights) has to do the smart thing and get Rogers down, land on top of him and GnP him or sub him. Barnett's BJJ is light years ahead of Rogers' inexisten BJJ skills so he should pull it off. On the feet Rogers is dangerous, dude has power in his hands and if he connects he could cause the upset.

I can't wait for the fights!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm really happy to see that they actually put this together. And what do you know!?!? Fedor is a part of it. 

In all honesty, I think Overeem takes the whole thing.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's how it's going to go, in my opinion:
round 1:
Fedor over Silva
Overeem over Werdum
Arlovski over Kharitonov
Barnett over Rogers

Round 2:
Overeem over Fedor
Barnett over Arlovski

Final Round: 
Overeem over Barnett


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Everybody's overlooking Silva. who is the hardest working, most serious student of the game in recent years. He's also the biggest. if he can beat fedor he can beat'em all.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Kharitonov - Arlovski will be interesting. Kharitonov will stalk Arlovski trying to tag that glass chin. Arlovski better use quick combinations and not attempt to stand and trade with Kharitonov. If Kharitonov is smart he will take it to the ground where he is better than Arlovski.


I'm pretty sure they will keep it standing... Kharitonov likes to strike otherwise he wouldn't have participated in K-1 and Arlovski does too.

My best guess is that Alistair will be the absolute champion among those who are not under UFC contract if he completely dominates Werdum.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He got badly rocked by Kyle, who although hit's like a freight train, doesn't hit anywhere near as hard as Fedor. Fedor's either knocking Silva out, or badly rocking him and submitting him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> I'm pretty sure they will keep it standing... Kharitonov likes to strike otherwise he wouldn't have participated in K-1 and Arlovski does too.


No doubt!

But if needed Kharitonov has this option: he has better ground game than AA!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> But if needed Kharitonov has this option: he has better ground game than AA!


If I were Sergei, I'd go for it, no need to prove anyone anything at risk of being knocked out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Everybody's overlooking Silva. who is the hardest working, most serious student of the game in recent years. He's also the biggest. if he can beat fedor he can beat'em all.


Look at his career. He lost to Werdum. He beat AA. And was close to being finished by a 205er.

The guy has skills, but I don't see how he can hang with the top fighters of the division.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

"Beginning with Overeem's quarterfinal bout against Werdum, each Strikeforce title fight throughout the tournament will be a five-round contest. All other bouts are relegated to three rounds."

The belt follows reem at the start(so will be 5 round fight) and if someone beats him it follows him so the winner of the tour will be the HW champ!

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=5989025


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, this is F***ing awesome, i cant wait for this, probably the best tourney since the Pride days. Although its just 4 fights that happen to work out like a tourney, because Werdum was fighting Overeem anyway for the belt with Fedor and Silva fighting for the next no1 contender, thats how the left side of the brackets came about. For the right side it was just 2 other HW fights with the only logical outcome is for the 2 winners to face each other for the 2nd no1 contender, to meet the champ in the "finals". Not that am really bothered because they are all awesome match ups and imo made their HW division a lot more exciting than the UFCs.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> "Beginning with Overeem's quarterfinal bout against Werdum, each Strikeforce title fight throughout the tournament will be a five-round contest. All other bouts are relegated to three rounds."
> 
> The belt follows reem at the start(so will be 5 round fight) and if someone beats him it follows him so the winner of the tour will be the HW champ!
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/...ory?id=5989025


This is [expletive] great! Let's hope nobody gets injured prior to the fight and Barnett finally gets his permission.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> This is [expletive] great! Let's hope nobody gets injured prior to the fight and Barnett finally gets his permission.


Fedor might injure his hand breaking Silvas jaw


Round 1
Fedor over Silva
Overeem over Werdum
Kharitonov over Arlovski
Barnett over Rogers

Round 2:
Fedor KO,Round 1
Barnett Submission, Round 1

Final Round:
Fedor over Barnett


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I gotta say, with the recent cards and now this... Strikeforce is kicking UFC ass.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Rival how much you wanna wager that Kharitonov doesn't even sniff the finals? Honestly he is possibly the worst fighter in the tournament, probably even worst than Rogers.


We can wager whatever you want Toxic. 

AA is done. And he's gonna get his clock cleaned. Kharitonov lands anything significant and AA is gonna get thrown off. Than he's gonna get knocked out.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> This is [expletive] great! Let's hope nobody gets injured prior to the fight and Barnett finally gets his permission.


I figured that since really that is the reason you would make the bracket the way it is. This isn't even really a tournament if it were you would have appropriate seeding for your ranking or random seeding. They are just having the number one contender fight the champion and the 3 and 4 guys fight for a number one contender spot. The other side has to be structured the way it is to justify any of those guys getting a title shot. This is exactly the same thing that the UFC does for every show if you are a contender and win you fight another contender who just won.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Barnett is gonna kick rogers ass


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

this rules so much


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I figured that since really that is the reason you would make the bracket the way it is. This isn't even really a tournament if it were you would have appropriate seeding for your ranking or random seeding. They are just having the number one contender fight the champion and the 3 and 4 guys fight for a number one contender spot. The other side has to be structured the way it is to justify any of those guys getting a title shot. This is exactly the same thing that the UFC does for every show if you are a contender and win you fight another contender who just won.


I still like the idea. The only thing I hope for is that every fight which has been scheduled will indeed happen and Overeem eventually faces Fedor. Speaking of titles, the only one that is meaningful for me is the UFC's, the other ones from Strikeforce, DREAM or WAMMA do not represent much significance in the fighting World. Hopefully, someday will, but not right now... For me, Velasquez is the UFC HW champion (sounds perfect) and Overeem is the guy that beat Buentello, Rogers and Duffee (simply saying that he's SF champion does not sound that great), Fedor is the former PRIDE champion (only saying that he's WAMMA champion means nothing really).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

limba said:


> No doubt!
> 
> But if needed Kharitonov has this option: he has better ground game than AA!


AA has a good ground game, don't know were you get this form but Kharitonov has never submitted anybody even remotely relevant unless you think Mike Russow is some top HW besides that AA has never been submitted not even by Werdum unlike Kharitonov who looked like a complete fish out of water against Monson. AA is better in every aspect of MMA besides questionably the ability to take a punch.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> AA has a good ground game, don't know were you get this form but Kharitonov has never submitted anybody even remotely relevant unless you think Mike Russow is some top HW besides that AA has never been submitted not even by Werdum unlike Kharitonov who looked like a complete fish out of water against Monson. AA is better in every aspect of MMA besides questionably the ability to take a punch.


This is all true.

I think that is the intrigue of the matchup is AA is more skilled. But ?? about his jaw and Kharitonov's KO/TKO power make for a possible shot to the chin.

I guess I'd pick AA, but I don't really want to act like I can pick AA with any confidence. Loses this one and its 4 in a row.....yikes.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Fedor will meet the Reem in the SF if they both win.......WTF?

Shouldn't they be on diff sides of the draw?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Fedor will meet the Reem in the SF if they both win.......WTF?
> 
> Shouldn't they be on diff sides of the draw?


Its been talked about, look back a few pages.

Plus shouldn't you say Werdum? Fedor just lost to Werdum.:confused02:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Its been talked about, look back a few pages.
> 
> Plus shouldn't you say Werdum? Fedor just lost to Werdum.:confused02:


Ok thx, I looked at the first couple pages and couldn't see it mentioned.

Only reason I said Fedor is because I think he and Overeem are still the best two in the SF HW division. Werdum gets props for beating Fedor, but one submission is one submission. I don't believe he is a top tier HW (grappling is his strength and he was beaten by a Middle in Jacare in that) in the world and Overeem will probably show that by blowing him out very quickly in this rematch. Just my thoughts, time will tell.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Ok thx, I looked at the first couple pages and couldn't see it mentioned.
> 
> Only reason I said Fedor is because I think he and Overeem are still the best two in the SF HW division. Werdum gets props for beating Fedor, but one submission is one submission. I don't believe he is a top tier HW *(grappling is his strength and he was beaten by a Middle in Jacare in that)* in the world and Overeem will probably show that by blowing him out very quickly in this rematch. Just my thoughts, time will tell.


You realize that Werdum won ADCC? Do you realize that winning the ADCC tournament makes you undoubtedly one of if not the best grappler on the planet. You can not debate this at all Werdum is easily the best grappler in this tournament by far and honestly probably the best in the entire HW division bar none. Winning ADCC is like the Superbowl of the grappling world.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You realize that Werdum won ADCC? Do you realize that winning the ADCC tournament makes you undoubtedly one of if not the best grappler on the planet. You can not debate this at all Werdum is easily the best grappler in this tournament by far and honestly probably the best in the entire HW division bar none. Winning ADCC is like the Superbowl of the grappling world.


But can he turn it in to a grappling match? Surely overeem has seen the fedor fight and won't lay into his guard so politely. I can't remember specifics but it seems like his takedowns are not so good.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

They sure loaded the left side of that bracket. The finals could be a let down but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You realize that Werdum won ADCC? Do you realize that winning the ADCC tournament makes you undoubtedly one of if not the best grappler on the planet. You can not debate this at all Werdum is easily the best grappler in this tournament by far and honestly probably the best in the entire HW division bar none. Winning ADCC is like the Superbowl of the grappling world.


I sure do. I agree, he is the best grappler in the tourney.

But his grappling is not on the level of a Jacare, Marcelo Garcia or Roger Gracie. He wins a somewhat weak division, but never comes close to sniffing an absolute title despite being one of the biggest grapplers.

My point is, this grappling alone, is not enough to rank him as one of the elite heavies and his skillset other than this is very limited in comparison to the other best in the world at HW.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Great job by strikeforce however they fucked up big time. Y not put fedor and overeem on opposite sides. So if they both advance they can fight for the belt. By the looks of the bracket winner of roger or barnett has an easy road to the title.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy Shit!!! This Is Awesome!!! Wooooooooooooooooo!!!



marcthegame said:


> Great job by strikeforce however they fucked up big time. Y not put fedor and overeem on opposite sides. So if they both advance they can fight for the belt. By the looks of the bracket winner of roger or barnett has an easy road to the title.


No, they didn't **** up. Who's gonna guarantee that both of them make it to the finals? They're heavy favorites, but anything can happen in MMA. Good job making sure that this match is happening and I don't care if it's for the title or not, I JUST WANT TO SEE IT HAPPEN. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

why would they put fedor and overeem and werdum all on the same side of the bracket, anyone else think this is a dumb move?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> But can he turn it in to a grappling match? Surely overeem has seen the fedor fight and won't lay into his guard so politely. I can't remember specifics but it seems like his takedowns are not so good.


I am sure the Reem will not jump into Werdums guard again bud  He was cageside at the Fedor fight and he lost as well to a Kimura in Werdums guard years ago. 

He will tell the ref to stand him up and he will drop him a couple of times. It could be like Anderson vs. Leites haha^^ let's hope not lol



UFC_OWNS said:


> why would they put fedor and overeem and werdum all on the same side of the bracket, anyone else think this is a dumb move?


I think it's great buddy  

I mean as sooner as possible we can actually see the Reem take on Fedor, the better :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why would they put fedor and overeem and werdum all on the same side of the bracket, anyone else think this is a dumb move?


No it's a smart move. They're going to guarantee that those guys fight eachother and finally answer questions. No easy road to anything there. left side of the bracket is the gauntlet..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am sure the Reem will not jump into Werdums guard again bud  He was cageside at the Fedor fight and he lost as well to a Kimura in Werdums guard years ago.
> 
> He will tell the ref to stand him up and he will drop him a couple of times. It could be like Anderson vs. Leites haha^^ let's hope not lol
> 
> ...



i have no doubt about that and hopefully before m-1 can pull some shite, but i would like the drama of FEDOR 34 wins 1 loss vs the K-1 and Dream and Strikeforce reigning defending champion Overeeeeeeeem! in the final


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

*Match dates announced for the tourney STRIKEFORCE*

Feb 12th Silva vs Fedor Strikeforce 31

Feb 12th Arvloski vs Kharitonov Strikeforce 31

Mar 5th Barnett vs Rogers Strikeforce 32

Mar 5th Overeem vs Werdum Strikeforce 32


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why would they put fedor and overeem and werdum all on the same side of the bracket, anyone else think this is a dumb move?


I can see why Fedor and Overeem been on the opposite side of the draw would make possible the dream scenario of both fighters making it through to the final then a final show down, but seriously I would sooner they just met in the first round and see Werdum vs Silva again wtf, at least then it would be guaranteed to get this fight.

At least this way it is we are more likely to see the dream match up of Overeem vs Fedor, but nothing is a done conclusion.

It does not really matter how the draw is laid out, although it looks like they have done it in such a way that its more possible to get the dream match ups early, if for example there was no tournament structure this could well be the logical way the division would pan out anyway, think about it...

Werdum is the No.1 contender right now after beating for his title shot so he is next to fight the Reem for the title, then logically Fedor vs Silva would be a realistic next No.1 contender match up for after the Reem vs Werdum match.

In the mean time while this takes care of the the current contenders in the division everyone else is fighting it out to get into or back into the title picture and you are keeping your other 4 top HW's active fighting amongst each other to determine the next contender eventually down the line.

So when you think about it the draw positions are not that strange if you think about how the division would logically pan out anyway in the title race should there be no tourney going on. Its almost as if they set this up so people can see how they plan to use the HW fighters they have and get them into action.

I think looking at the brackets that the title will just follow down the line from the Reem, so I would bet that Reem vs Werdum will be a title fight following the belt down the chain which again ties into the theory from the brackets that this tourney just illustrates the way the division should naturally play out in the race for the title.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! What a great couple of months its going to be for us MMA fans!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I can see why Fedor and Overeem been on the opposite side of the draw would make possible the dream scenario of both fighters making it through to the final then a final show down, but seriously I would sooner they just met in the first round and see Werdum vs Silva again wtf, at least then it would be guaranteed to get this fight.
> 
> At least this way it is we are more likely to see the dream match up of Overeem vs Fedor, but nothing is a done conclusion.
> 
> ...


good point, i have put a thread with the dates for the matches up but i forgot to add every reem match is for the title so it will travel down the line but i don't know if it will be a 5 rounder.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Febuary is supposed to have Shane Del Rosario VS Lavar Johnson for an alternate spot in that tournament as well.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good point, i have put a thread with the dates for the matches up but i forgot to add every reem match is for the title so it will travel down the line but i don't know if it will be a 5 rounder.


They may as well just announce 5 rounds title fight each time the belt is in play for etiquette sake, the odds on any of those fights getting out of the 1st are so slim, 5 rounds would be a miracle.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

They have announced a 5 round title fight each time the belt is defended IIRC.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Call me a pessimist, but I don't think all the quarterfinal fights are going to happen, never mind the whole tournament. But these would be my predictions:

Fedor
Overeem
Kharitonov
Barnett to sub Rogers but then be disqualified when he tests positive for peds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Febuary is supposed to have Shane Del Rosario VS Lavar Johnson for an alternate spot in that tournament as well.


yes that is on the card too, although i don't know either of them, and all reem fights are for the title.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope they can get Mousasi vs Kyle on the March card also, these cards are going to kick ass.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I don't think all the quarterfinal fights are going to happen, never mind the whole tournament. But these would be my predictions:
> 
> Fedor
> Overeem
> ...


Even if it doesn't, at least we a real title fight soon


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the only issues are m-1 and fedor maybe and barnetts drug ban, but if reem vs fedor is the semis we can see fedor lose and m-1 can't contaminate the final


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva
Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov
Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson

rumored fight for SF 31

Ray Sefo vs Valentijin Overeem

SF 32

Rafael Cavalcante vs. Dan Henderson
Marloes Coenen vs. Miesha Tate
Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum
Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers
Josh Thomson vs. Jorge Gurgel
Paul Daley vs TBA


32 is a monster card


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Even if it doesn't, at least we a real title fight soon


I would think that all fighters have already contractually committed to complete the tourney, if SF has any sense they would of seen to this despite number of fights currently remaining you would thin they signed something to say if they win and progress they must complete the tourney.

I lose respect for any fighter to entered a tournament like this and pulled out for any reason anyway, if your not in it to win then why the fuk did you enter? thats how I see it anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im interested actually to watch nearly all these fighters fight, i have heard good things about sergie but i haven't seen him fight but he does have some good KOs


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov
> Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson
> 
> ...


Fuk yea, looks like SF are really pulling out all the stops this year, The Diaz card is quite tasty as well with 2 title fights on the card and my personal fav fight been seeing Roger Gracie in action once again on that card.

These events they have lined up are a true testament to how the company is on the rise, any MMA fan who thinks these are second rate is a blind fool who must believe every world DW says even when he is talking sh1t, these cards are world class without a doubt.

Hopefully Daley will get the fight he wants been KJ Noons, will be another great virtually guaranteed to be entertaining match up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Fuk yea, looks like SF are really pulling out all the stops this year, The Diaz card is quite tasty as well with 2 title fights on the card and my personal fav fight been seeing Roger Gracie in action once again on that card.
> 
> These events they have lined up are a true testament to how the company is on the rise, any MMA fan who thinks these are second rate is a blind fool who must believe every world DW says even when he is talking sh1t, these cards are world class without a doubt.


nope SF are really using their heads and taking a good advantage over the injury prone UFC division who only has 4 contenders and only 1 is not injured or on medical suspension right now. they will likely win over a lot of fans early this year. i would like to see mousasi vs feijao this year for the title i must admit though. and maybe daley vs diaz for the belt.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nope SF are really using their heads and taking a good advantage over the injury prone UFC division who only has 4 contenders and only 1 is not injured or on medical suspension right now. they will likely win over a lot of fans early this year.* i would like to see mousasi vs feijao this year for the title i must admit though. and maybe daley vs diaz for the belt*.


My thoughts exactly and this could well happen, you have to thin that the next Daley fight should it been KJ will make him No.1 contender should he win so there is a huge possibility there.

As for Mousasi, I think Mousasi vs Kyle is a great fight and would once again create an obvious No.1 contender so I see that happening soon, and when you look at the four front runners in the mix, Mousasi, Kyle, Henderson, Feijao this division is stacking, then you still have King Mo who should hopefully get back on the cards soon who I think has a good match up ahead against Renato Sobral. Throw in the raise potential of Roger Gracie and OSP and you have another great division.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> My thoughts exactly and this could well happen, you have to thin that the next Daley fight should it been KJ will make him No.1 contender should he win so there is a huge possibility there.
> 
> As for Mousasi, I think Mousasi vs Kyle is a great fight and would once again create an obvious No.1 contender so I see that happening soon, and when you look at the four front runners in the mix, Mousasi, Kyle, Henderson, Feijao this division is stacking, then you still have King Mo who should hopefully get back on the cards soon who I think has a good match up ahead against Renato Sobral. Throw in the raise potential of Roger Gracie and you have another great division.


yep its almost like they are stacking the divs from top to bottom, hw is very good right now, lhw is getting good. but this is my analogy of strikeforce.

strikeforce is no doubt the number 2 overall mma organisation in the world. their hw div is the best IMO, what they dont have in other stacked divs they have in up and comers and individual stars ala melendez,thompson,diaz,jacare,mousasi,feijao,henderson,lawal,kyle. 5-10 years they will be a very good org. also they do need to make sure their fighters do honor their contracts i mean overeem defending the title 1 time in 3 years is pretty bad but at least they are rectifying it with the tourney


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

There is no doubt the lower weight divisions are lacking somewhat compared to the HW and LHW, and especially compared to the UFC which is where there greatest strength is within the LW and WW divisions particularly.

But leading the way in the HW and the LHW division's is there for the taking until they get more air time they really can't afford to spilt the the focus away from these divisions I dont think and are doing the right thing in continuing to strengthen these divisions while we still have the UFC offering us a level of lower weight divisions that is going to be near impossible to match for at least years to come.

I think the best they can do for the moment in the LW and WW division especially is at least try to sign fighters who are entertaining to watch and can put on a good show, whihc they have to an extent with guys like Daley, Noons, Diaz, Melendez, Gurgel, because they are miles behind showing the be3st fighters in the world in these divisions so they may as well just give us as good and entertaining a show as possible when displaying fighters in these weight classes.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Fedor will meet the Reem in the SF if they both win.......WTF?
> 
> Shouldn't they be on diff sides of the draw?


Well, this is not a tournament in widely understood definition of this term since all the best are on the left side. Here's the answer posted by osmium:



> I figured that since really that is the reason you would make the bracket the way it is. This isn't even really a tournament if it were you would have appropriate seeding for your ranking or random seeding. They are just having the number one contender fight the champion and the 3 and 4 guys fight for a number one contender spot. The other side has to be structured the way it is to justify any of those guys getting a title shot. This is exactly the same thing that the UFC does for every show if you are a contender and win you fight another contender who just won.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

*this tournament, could it have been improved?*

Don’t you think SF have missed a trick with the format of this tournament?
Think about it, they could have picked 4 top contenders, say fedor, overeem, werdum & then maybe rogers or silva etc… then have them fight the bottom 4 of the 8, like Barnett, arlovski etc.
That way they could have seeded it so the big names didn’t meet so early on. For instance, this set up isn’t going to give fedor a chance to avenge his loss to werdum should he loose to reem etc etc etc
I just think the tournament could have been so much more exciting with the potentional for a fedor werdum/reem semi final then final…. Do u agree? Or do u think this way will be as exciting come the final?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

*Heavyweight Grand Prix trailer (coooooooool)*






Very cool.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooooooow!

Epic tourny. I *hope* Arlovski comes back, goes on a KO terror and wins. Bolded is key, I know it's not going to happen.


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet vid!! Bring it on!!


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

whats that music from? heard it somewhere before


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Heavyweight Grand Prix trailer (coooooooool)


it's great, and the music is from "Flashforward"...


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

know the name of the song/artist?

ps. can't wait for this tournament Strikeforce is looking good in 2011


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> know the name of the song/artist?


Band Of Horses - The Funeral. It's from the last episode.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

anth brown said:


> Don’t you think SF have missed a trick with the format of this tournament?
> Think about it, they could have picked 4 top contenders, say fedor, overeem, werdum & then maybe rogers or silva etc… then have them fight the bottom 4 of the 8, like Barnett, arlovski etc.
> That way they could have seeded it so the big names didn’t meet so early on. For instance, this set up isn’t going to give fedor a chance to avenge his loss to werdum should he loose to reem etc etc etc
> I just think the tournament could have been so much more exciting with the potentional for a fedor werdum/reem semi final then final…. Do u agree? Or do u think this way will be as exciting come the final?


You have to take into account that it's a small miracle if they get the top guys to fight each other at all, they've been ducking each other for ages now. It's pretty unlikely that the final will ever happen with everyone running off to their own projects and Barnett being suspended most of the time. Better that they make the interesting fights happen as soon as possible.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> it's great, and the music is from "Flashforward"...


Which is the song "Funeral" by "Band of Horses".


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What makes a tournament exciting is the upsets which is why that seeding structure is used for basically every tournament. I would rather they have number one contenders fight for titles and pretend it is a tournament than have some stupid tournament with proper seeding that includes the champion and the undisputed number one contender for no reason. It would be pretty disgraceful to me if they had made Werdum fight anyone else to get a title shot.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

If everything goes down the way that SF is saying it will on these next few cards, I will completely reverse my opinion that SF is on its way down the tubes. Very impressed with them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't honestly say that I could line it up any better. But still, it seems like Josh has a very easy path to the final which makes me happy as his fan but, ....I'm just wondering are he and Scott friends?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

INSANE match ups. Gj SF.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Toroian said:


> "Beginning with Overeem's quarterfinal bout against Werdum, each Strikeforce title fight throughout the tournament will be a five-round contest. All other bouts are relegated to three rounds."
> 
> The belt follows reem at the start(so will be 5 round fight) and if someone beats him it follows him so the winner of the tour will be the HW champ!
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=5989025


For those that missed it - I noticed people asking about this after this was already posted.

Makes sense to me. I updated the tourney bracket pic to reflect this:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Fedor, Overeem, Arlovski, Barnett, its obvious but i hope this actually goes through id love to watch


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, Barnett/Reem final. My best guess.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just found this (Rather lenghty, hence the spoiler-tags) interview with Coker. He talks about the tournament and Fedor's new contract... Great read 





> Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker faced his share of criticism in 2010 for the perceived difficulty in putting his heavyweight fighters in the cage together. That criticism came to a screeching halt on Tuesday, when MMA Fighting broke the news that an eight-man tournament had been finalized that would feature some of the promotion's biggest names.
> 
> The tournament, which begins on Feb. 12, is expected to run over several months and is expected to culminate with the winner as the Strikeforce heavyweight champion (more on that later).
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Just found this (Rather lenghty, hence the spoiler-tags) interview with Coker. He talks about the tournament and Fedor's new contract... Great read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent find Budhi! :thumb02:

SO:
- Overeem wanted to take part in the tourney - Cheers to The Reem! :thumbsup:
- He wants all fights to be 5 round fights - Cheers to Coker! :thumbsup:
- The tourney could be over in 8 months - that means a lot of great fights in this ammpunt of time! :thumbsup:
- Barnett in no danger of not getting his license. His test was clean!!! WOOW! :thumbsup:
- Fedor will most likely end his carrer in SF - that i don't like :thumbsdown:


> Fedor will be doing co-promotion with Strikeforce, M-1 and Showtime for many years to come.
> 
> So you can't say how many fights this adds to his deal?
> I can't talk about the details of the contract.
> ...


Well...It's a great time to be a MMA Fan!!! :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I make no bones about bagging on SF when they do stupid sh*t (like Diaz vs Cyborg), but give them big props for this.

Hopefully, a sign of things to come... well done SF.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i hope sergey,rogers,reem and fedor make to next round and sergey vs reem final,they have some history there.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I would be shocked if that left side of the bracket semi-finals fight of the two winners actually happens. If it's on PPV, i'll pay to watch that.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> I would be shocked if that left side of the bracket semi-finals fight of the two winners actually happens. If it's on PPV, i'll pay to watch that.


You should read the interview Budhisten posted on the previous page, it sounds like all fighters are committed to completing the tournament and wanted in it.

I will be surprised if this does not go smoothly, baring injury I dont see anyone pulling out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i want the reem to win it, if not him then fedor or werdum, from the otherside i want sergey in the final


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You should read the interview Budhisten posted on the previous page, it sounds like all fighters are committed to completing the tournament and wanted in it.
> 
> I will be surprised if this does not go smoothly, baring injury I dont see anyone pulling out.


If Fedor fights all his fights and wins, post-Pride years of not-taking the big fights is nullified in my book. Legacy as the greatest HW ever established, non-negotiable. Even higher than that, Fedor can retire the Muhammad Ali of MMA. 

But it's hard to believe Fedor would fight a potential fight V.S. Overeem after all these years of outright ducking the guy even he does sign up for the tournament. (I believe the current Overeem is the best fighter in MMA and will decisively T.K.O. Werdum)


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> (I believe the current Overeem is the best fighter in MMA and will decisively T.K.O. Werdum)


still untested though... His 2 upcoming bouts will give us clear picture of where he stands in MMA HW division.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

wooo, Werdum and Overeem round 1.


----------



## CTRusheMMA (Jan 8, 2010)

I can not wait to see this tournament unfold. Its something strikefoce need to do to seperate themselves from the UFC and make there brand more known. Its easily the best tournament since the pride days im so excited about this some of the possible match ups are very interesting wanna see overeem and fedor finally throw down. I'd say The Reem wins this grandprix.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone else believes that Fedor and Kharitonov are a lil' passed their prime?

Fedor looked not so sharp in the fight with Rogers and Werdum than in his pride days.


I might be wrong.


anyway talking about SF hype:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Let's see what our dark friend mma math has to say:


Arlovski > Werdum

Fedor > Arlovski

Werdum > Fedor

Werdum > Overeem

Sergei > Overeem

Werdum > Silva

Silva > Arlovski.





Sort of starting to look like this tournament has been going on for years already.


Let's say that if Werdum wins all his rematches (having only lost to Arlovski; having beaten Silva/Reem/Fedor) he easily becomes the #1 HW in the world.




Until he tries to rematch JDS I mean.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

^Anyone from the left bracket who wins this tournament will be considered the top HW on this planet in my view. Even Bigfoot would have a good case if he beats Fedor, the winner of Reem/Werdum and then goes on to beat the winner of the right bracket.


----------



## nbf79 (Nov 26, 2010)

Here's how I think it'll go down

Fedor beats silva
Overeem beats Werdum
Arlovski beats sergei
Barnett beats Rogers

Round 2

Overeem beats Fedor
Barnett beats Arlovski

Round 3
Barnett takes Overeem down and submits him in quick time. 

Champion Josh Barnett!

Get your money on Barnett early for a big return. Don't thank me, I live to give haha!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I'll jump into the mix (been lurking for years on this site without posting...)

This tournament just came to furition and I can't be any happier... this is reminicent of the days in Pride :thumb02:

Here's my predictions:

Round 1

Fedor beats Silva
Overeem beats Werdum
Sergei beats Arlovski
Barnett beats Rogers

Round 2

Fedor beats Overeem
Barnett beats Sergei

Finals
Fedor beats Barnett

This is the way I hope it plays out, but there are some big factors involved:

-Has Fedor recovered mentally from his loss with Werdum?
I think giving him Silva can get a huge boost in confidence back to lead up to a massive fight with Overeem (this is not to say Silva is a push over, I think he's very under rated as a fighter).

-Can Overeem carry his winning momentum vs. Elite opposition?
I think he can, but he'll have to stand with Werdum and stay out of his guard. If Werdum can't take this fight down to the ground, it's lights out late round 1 or early round 2.

The left side of the bracket is insane.... while I see what Strikeforce is doing here, it goes against conventional rankings and tournament style.


Will this determine the Number 1 fighter in the world? I think more so than not.... Just because I think UFC won't run these types of tournaments to fully test the strength of their division.

Happy to be aboard guys :thumbsup:

-Steve


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice first post Steve, glad you're with us!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Nice first post Steve, glad you're with us!


Thanks Rauno... you in Estonia? I was there a few years back, gorgeous place :thumbsup:


I'm really pumped for this tournament.... the next few months are going to be magnificent for the MMA sport (both for UFC and Strikeforce).

The match that makes me most nervous is Overeem vs. Fedor (if they bopth win their initial fights).
Personally, I love both guys as people and as Fighters. In the past i'd give the nod 9/10 times to Fedor.. BUT, as of late Overeem is looking to be quite the machine.

Fedor definitely has the tools to TKO or Flash KO Overeem, however, Overeem's kickboxing and sheer power worry me.

Both are young by MMA standards but they have been in the ring each for over 10+ years each (which has to take a toll on your body).

If I were a betting man, i'd say this fight could go either way.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Is that the actual format of the tournament? Why do they have Bigfoot, Werdum, Fedor and Overeem all on the same side of the bracket...that's dumb.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ptw said:


> Is that the actual format of the tournament? Why do they have Bigfoot, Werdum, Fedor and Overeem all on the same side of the bracket...that's dumb.


No its actually incredibly smart. SF could blow there wad here trying to line up some dream final. This way they get the big fights and they get to establish another new star. Just like having Werdum and Overeem matched up because it still leaves a big Fedor fight with the loser. There brackets are brilliant. SF finally is looking at booking long term instead of blowing there load at once.


----------



## nickt12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Some odds I found, suprised to see Barnett that short.

Alistair Overeem 2.333 
Fedor Emelianenko 2.75 
Fabricio Werdum 6.00 
Josh Barnett 7.00 
Andrei Arlovski 15.00 
Antonio Silva 19.00 
Sergei Kharitonov 19.00 
Brett Rogers 21.00 

: http://www.sportingbet.com/sports-m...yweight-tournament-outright/1-390-401530.html


Thoughts ?


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think I've been this excited for anything in MMA ever!

Does anyone know what channel Strikeforce is shown on in the UK, Bravo doesn't show on Virgin Media or Sky anymore 

Anyway my predictions:

Fedor beats Silva
Overeem beats Werdum
Kharitonov beats Arlovski
Barnett beats Rogers

Then M1 will pull off some crazy **** meaning Fedor has to pull out of the tournament so he can't face Overeem therefore Overeem gets a by.. (if not that then Overeem will beat Fedor anyway )

Barnett beats Kharitonov

Overeem beats Barnett

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Apparently Coker has guarantees from four states that will allow Barnett to fight. I don't have a citation but I saw the quotes last week.

Also, according to Coker on MMA Live, Reem specifically asked for Werdum first. And so Coker accommodated him. What's not clear to me is why the put Fedor on their side of the Bracket. It's possible that Fedor also wants to fight Werdum sooner rather than later and is hoping that Werdum beats Reem.

Either way, the first two rounds will be great, but the final can only be a let down.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

This would be fun raise01:raise01:

Quaters:
Werdum > Overeem
Silva > Fedor
Arlovski > Kharitonov 
Rogers > Barnett

Semis:
Silva > Werdum
Rogers > Arlovski

Final
Rogers > Silva











My real prediction: 


Quaters:
Werdum < Overeem
Silva < Fedor
Arlovski < Kharitonov 
Rogers < Barnett

Semis:
Fedor > Overeem
Barnett > Kharitonov

Final
Fedor > Barnett


----------

